# Garmin Nuvi 350 map update



## jereems (Nov 11, 2008)

When I try to transfer the 2009 North America Map download to the unit I get message "unrecoverable error." Happens again and again. Any ideas?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Contact Garmin, they're the ones that have the incentive to get purchased products to work.


----------



## jereems (Nov 11, 2008)

Garmin have a wait time of about 15 minutes before one can speak to an agent, and then another 25 minutes if one needs tech support. I'm already over 60! And one might find Tech Support less than helpful.


----------



## jereems (Nov 11, 2008)

When I eventually got Tech Support he told me I needed the disk, not the download. Trouble is, the terms of accepting the disk are rigorously stacked against the buyer. No guarantee, no return. And, I greatly fear that I am simply getting deeper still into a transaction doomed to failure. Besides, the disk is surely the same file. Well, maybe I'll give it a try. I have nothing to lose. I've already paid my $70, and it seems they are not about to refund that either. I really wish I had not got into this transaction with Garmin.


----------



## jereems (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you, JohnWill. I almost forgot to thank you.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I hope the disk does the trick. I have a friend that did a download of a map from them and got it working, I'll have to ask him exactly what he did.


----------



## jereems (Nov 11, 2008)

I am grateful to JohnWill for his reply.
I ran the disk, but the same error occurred.
However, when I called tech support at Garmin they were wonderful this time. Very little wait time. He had to remote manage my computer to get past the glitches that continued to occur. But he got it right. He knew his job and he did it.
Best Tech Support I've encountered.
Jereems


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Glad to see there was a happy resolution. 

*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the first page of the thread in the upper left corner.©*


----------

